# True Spiders of Kentucky



## 3skulls (Apr 9, 2013)

Spring has arrived and the spiders are out. I'll be posting all the true spiders I find here. 
As some of you know, I'm not good at IDing  
So if you see something and know what 
it is, please share. 

I'll start with one I found today. I think I have this one right. 

***Fixed***
Rabidosa punctulara


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 9, 2013)

A member was nice enough to help me ID these next 2

Gladicosa pulchra



Herpyllus ecclesiasticus


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 9, 2013)

***Fixed***
Latrodectus mactans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciphor (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey Skulls,

The first spider you are correct on genus _Rabidosa_, but the species does not look like _R. rabida_. It looks much more like _R. punctulata_. There is actually an easy way to tell the two apart, and confirm the ID. Just check the spiders belly.

_R. rabida_ has an even colored tan belly. http://bugguide.net/node/view/355570/bgimage

_R. punctulata_ has a tan belly with random black spots, its actually named the dotted wolf spider. http://bugguide.net/node/view/617474/bgimage

The other species have distinct belly markings as well, with the exception of two which are less then uncommon anyway so you likely wont bump into them.

The last spider is a mature male southern widow- _Latrodectus mactans_ http://bugguide.net/node/view/437883/bgimage


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks Ciphor!

I checked the belly and you were correct.  
The 2 I had right where the ones you already gave me. 

I'm bringing my book to work with me. I'm hoping that looking up the ones you have helped me with, will help me find the ones I dont know. Get a better understand on how to find them. 

The Widow is one I found last year. Found about 5 males, never a female. 
He lasted about 2 weeks with me and never ate. 

We have a ton of spiders around work so ill be posting more soon. I also hope to get better shots with a real camera.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 16, 2013)

Saw my first Jumper this year. I held on to this one 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK8n1GBrAO4&sns=em


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 17, 2013)

Gladicosa pulchra laying her 2nd sac. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aszbO-lWP4g&sns=em

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geGZv8xa93U&sns=em

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoVQVUnNahs&sns=em


----------



## husoldire (Apr 17, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Saw my first Jumper this year. I held on to this one
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK8n1GBrAO4&sns=em[/QUOTE
> 
> everyone is finding male P. audaxes (like one in video) but i cant! i have 4 mature females!!!!! where are the mature males im sure they would like it here! lol


----------



## Ciphor (Apr 18, 2013)

Must be nice to have big awesome jumpers in your back yard


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 18, 2013)

Jumpers are a favorite for sure. They were a big help getting me into this hobby. Always enjoyed finding them when I was a kid. 

She is the only one I have seen so far this year. We have lots around us so I could keep an eye for you guys, if you want some. 

Last year I had 4-5 lay sacs for me


----------



## husoldire (Apr 18, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Jumpers are a favorite for sure. They were a big help getting me into this hobby. Always enjoyed finding them when I was a kid.
> 
> She is the only one I have seen so far this year. We have lots around us so I could keep an eye for you guys, if you want some.
> 
> Last year I had 4-5 lay sacs for me


please try to find me a mature male lol


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 18, 2013)

What do I look for to determine its a male? 
When I get home I can check that one out.


----------



## husoldire (Apr 18, 2013)

3skulls said:


> What do I look for to determine its a male?
> When I get home I can check that one out.


Big pedipalps 
Longer front legs
The white is brighter

the one in your video is a male i believe


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 18, 2013)

Cool. I'll double check it. 
PM me if you really want him


----------



## The Snark (Apr 18, 2013)

3skulls said:


> What do I look for to determine its a male?
> When I get home I can check that one out.


Often noted carrying a bouquet of flowers and humming to itself. Actually with jumpers this is very fun and rewarding aspect. Just studying them and their habits during mating time you will eventually notice the males and females have distinctly different habits when they are out in courting mode. The coy females and the ridiculous all in wrestling matches, often including spelunking aerial battles, among the males.


----------



## Ciphor (Apr 18, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Cool. I'll double check it.
> PM me if you really want him


For this species its actually pretty easy. They are visually built much different. Females have lots of girth, are large and compact looking. Males are skinny with much longer legs compared to their body.


----------



## 3skulls (May 30, 2013)

A few photos from yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

